# Changing Habits (pt 1-14) - by Staolea (BBW, Eating, Imagery, Friendship, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jul 11, 2008)

_BBW, Eating, Imagery, Friendship, ~SWG _ a college roommate learns big things from her roomie's self-confidence

*Changing Habits
by Staolea*
(*reposted from Curvage with authors permission)

(Authors Note: * This story is told in the first person by Jess, as she recalls her time spent with her college roommate Kristen. I've made several starts to stories before but ended up abandoning them, this is my first story that has reached any substantial length. I hope you enjoy!)​
*Part I*
It was the spring semester of my Junior year of college. There was only one month of classes remaining before summer break. Everyone's schedule was hectic with tests, upcoming exams, and trying to find time to party with friends.

My roommate Kristen and I were walking back to our dorm after class. She was a pretty brunette with a trim figure, but had few curves besides her modest b-cup bust. I myself was somewhat chunky, and had blond hair, yet I knew I could still turn some heads with my looks. 

Along the sidewalk in front of us we noticed some activity taking place in the community yard. A large tent was set up with many students milling in and out. 

Inside we found that several different university departments were holding eating contests of varying types for the different dorms. There were large signs around for "Pie Eating", "Hot Dog Eating", "Watermelon Eating", and "The Challenge." A lot more people were gathered around and participating than I would have figured. Then we saw the prize sheet:

Most pie finished in five minutes - 42" 1080P LCD
Most hot dogs in four minutes - New Laptop
Most watermelon in three minutes - $1000 Gift Certificate

There was also one giant sign, "Free Year of Tuition! Win The Challenge!"

"Can you believe these prizes Kristen?" I exclaimed.

"Yeah, I know Jess! They're unreal. It's no wonder so many students are here."

"It's almost too bad I don't really need any of these things" I told Kristen. It was true, my family was pretty well off. My entire education was being easily paid for and I already had a nice TV, laptop, and a generous "general spending" fund.

"Hmmph, well speak for yourself Jess. That free tuition sounds pretty nice to me," said Kristen in a determined tone. "I'm going to see what the details are."

I doubted she would actually enter anything, as neither of us were the type to take part in eating exhibitions.

She walked over toward a large front table where event workers were answering some questions. Then she got into a line with several other students. At the front of the line event workers seemed to be checking height's and weight's. Someone quickly jotted down Kristen's information and she came back over.

"Alright, I think we are all done here," said Kristen.

"Huh? What do you mean?" I questioned.

"I'll tell you as we walk Jess. Let's go to the cafeteria."

As we strolled along Kristen explained to me that almost any student could enter the major eating contest "The Challenge", with a prize of a year's worth of tuition.

She went on to remind me of her aunts wedding coming up in three weeks and the dress she had been asked to wear. It was her mom's old dress that was a bit too loose. Apparently her mom wore it when she was about 10-12 lbs heavier than Kristen was now. So, if Kristen was going to try to gain some weight for the dress she may as well enter "The Challenge", a month long weight gain contest.

The contest staff had taken her height, 5'6", and weight, 120 lbs, for a starting point as well as for health and liability purposes. The only restriction for entering the contest was not being overweight or obese on the BMI chart. This restriction also applied for the end of the contest, therefore limiting the amount some contestants could gain.

When Kristen told me this I realized why she hadn't suggested I enter. I was almost the exact same height as Kristen, but my weight had hovered around 200 lbs since gaining twenty pounds through my freshman and sophomore years. Like I said earlier though, I had always been quite curvy and I enjoyed my looks.

"The whole BMI thing sounds reasonable," thought Kristen. "It's probably the only way they could even offer this contest. And since I'm going to gain a few pounds to fit in that dress anyway, why not enter? You never know Jess."

"If you're sure, then go for it." 

Honestly though, I wasn't really sure what to make of my skinny friend trying to gain a few pounds.

From that night at the cafeteria and on, Kristen ate with great ambition, trying to put away as much food as she could. Her whole family on her mom's side would be really disappointed if she couldn't wear that dress.

At meals Kristen regularly ate two main entrees with several sides and her drinks. So for a typical burger night at the cafeteria, she would get two thick cheeseburgers, along with some hashbrowns and some creamy soup. At first she had trouble putting away all the food she was trying to eat. By the second week she was ready for more, and started adding desserts. Sometimes slices of pie, sometimes ice cream and cake.

I myself usually ate a decent sized meal. Even though I knew the underlying purpose I was somewhat shocked seeing Kristen trying to stuff herself with way more food than I would ever eat.

Between classes, studying, and eating, the three weeks before Kristen's aunt's wedding flew by.

On the day of the wedding I looked Kristen over.

"Your starting to look well fed girl," glancing at her in her t-shirt and shorts.

"You think so Jess?" She sounded almost excited. "I really need to have gained a couple pounds to fit into that dress better."

To me it looked like more than a few pounds. Her tummy was slightly pooching out of her small shirt and her thighs and bust looked somewhat inflated. 

"Hey, why don't you weigh yourself Kristen," I suggested.

"Yeah, good idea." She went into the bathroom with a look of concern on her face. Moments later she came out.

"Oh my gosh Jess. 135 lbs," she said smiling. "If anything I may have overdone it."

Soon she was squeezing into the dress which now fit like a glove. A somewhat tight glove, but she really looked gorgeous in it. Later she told me of all the compliments she received from her family at the wedding.

Looking back, if it wasn't for "The Challenge", that may have been the end of Kristen gaining any weight.

Part II

The day after the wedding Kristen and I were heading over to the cafeteria for lunch. "Oof, all that overeating has been tough Jess," she told me. "I think it's time to seriously cut back and give my new gut a break."

"That's not a gut Kristen. This is a gut," I declared, grabbing my round midsection. "You've just got a tiny pooch belly. It barely even shows."

"Well, I think its time for it to not show at all," said Kristen. "I'll drop these few pounds in no time."

I had to remind her, "What about The Challenge. Isn't there still a week left?"

"Oh my gosh your right Jess. I had almost forgotten." She stopped walking and paused, looking down at her slightly larger figure. "Alright belly. You're going to have to handle a serious week of eating."

I just laughed at her and her conviction as we entered the line with other students.


For that week Kristen really seemed to be trying to pack on the pounds. She bought some candy to keep around our dorm room and was usually munching on something while studying or watching TV. Along with that she was eating even larger meals. When we would walk back to our dorm room after eating her belly would look really bloated and pushed out. By the end of the week her t-shirts were looking really tight and she always had a couple inches of exposed flesh. Even before a meal her belly almost stuck out as far as her now C cup breasts.

I realized that eating with her all this time I had begun to add an item or two at meals. Plus I was snacking on a few candies here and there. None of my clothes felt tight though, so I wasn't worried about any consequences.

Suddenly it was the day of the weigh in for The Challenge. Kristen had one last lunch meal for any last additions. She wanted to make sure she was at her fullest for the weigh in.

Quite frankly I was in awe watching my friend, quite skinny just a month earlier, shovel in the food. She put down two bowls of mac and cheese, several slices of meatloaf, a BBQ chicken sandwich, and three slices of apple pie.

"Alright that's it. I can't take anymore," Kristen groaned. "I'm going to go weigh in now. You done eating Jess?"

I looked at my tray of barely touched food. I had been watching Kristen and her intense eating that I forgot about my own. 

"Uh yeah sure," I said, as Kristen got up to return her tray and leave.

I grabbed my own tray and followed after her. As she approached the trash and return pile Kristen was more staggering than walking. From behind I could see how her butt really filled her extremely tight shorts, and her thighs were clearly wider than ever. She also had small exposed love handles pushing out at her sides before her painted on tank top. Kristen turned towards the exit and I could see her belly in profile. It was sticking several inches past her bust making her look 5 months pregnant.

"Ugh, this better have been worth it," she muttered as she struggled to the tent setup.

There was no line inside with only a few students gathered at the head table. Kristen went and talked to a staffer and they had her get on the same scale as from a month earlier. 

"Congratulations!" said the worker. "Right now you are in first place in the challenge. Your BMI is still normal and you weighed in at 148 lbs."

Kristen's mouth fell open a bit in shock as she formed a grin, "Oh right, the BMI restriction." 

Clearly she hadn't even been thinking of that requirement anymore and had just been eating as much as she could.

The staffer continued, "Yes, well, some contestants were limited by how much they could gain, so your 28 lbs should make you the winner." 

Kristen just nodded and started staggering away. There was a look of joy in her eyes at winning but also a bit of anguish from being so full. 

"We still are waiting for a few possible entrants so we will contact you with any updates!" shouted the worker to Kristen.

She approached me looking relieved. "I can't believe this Jess, but I really need to go lay down." 

I laughed and smiled as I helped the exasperated Kristen back to our dorm.

Part III

The next day Kristen was contacted by "The Challenge" staff and told she was indeed the winner, and would get a years worth of tuition free. Kristen told me how she really had just wanted to have the entire summer off and not have to work. The only way she could do this was to win the contest.

"Well if you're not doing anything this summer, why don't you come to France in July with me to visit my relatives? My treat."

Like I said, I had a generous allowance and much of it had just been piling up in the bank. 

"Are you serious Jess? Oh my gosh that would be amazing," said Kristen. "I don't see why I can't."

"Well lets plan on it then," I told Kristen.

She continued smiling. "This is going to be the best summer ever!"

Besides one last exam, the last couple days of junior year were spent setting up everything for our trip to Europe. I had known I was going on this vacation for months, but Kristen just found out. We had to setup flights and verify with my relatives. For the next month Kristen and I returned to our hometowns, which were far apart in different states. Then we met again after our connecting flights at New York's Laguardia Airport.

My flight arrived a half hour before Kristen's and I first saw her again as she got off the jetway. I immediately noticed she wasn't the skinny Kristen, but still the recent fuller Kristen. In fact she seemed to have on new khaki shorts and a white blouse which weren't hugging her body as much as her old clothes. But one look at her fleshier thighs told me she hadn't seemed to have lost any weight at all.

"Oh hey! It's so good to see you. Aren't you excited?" she exclaimed as we hugged. 

"Absolutely, this will be a blast. And it's good to see you too; youre looking good," I told her.

"Really, you think so, Jess?" She seemed slightly concerned.

"Yeah, you look great. Is that a new top and shorts?" I asked.

"Umm, yeah. I kind of needed some clothes that fit me better after that crazy month of eating."

"Oh sure, right." I started to ask and comment, "But I figured you would be trying to drop those extra pounds back home?"

"Well I have been trying to exercise and get back my old figure. But I just can't seem to stop eating so much," Kristen said.

"Huh, are you serious girl?"

"Well yeah," she paused. "I mean I tried to cut back a lot. But this belly seems to always need more to be satisfied," and she lifted her blouse and showed me her belly. It was perhaps even pudgier than from the month before.

"Well if you aren't cutting back much you better get used to having this gut," I joked as I poked her stomach. I noticed her belly was really soft and my finger easily sank in an inch or so with just a light touch. Was this girl really a skinny 120 pounds just two months ago I wondered to myself? 

"Well it's not like you're still gaining anything right Kristen," I decided to ask.

"Actually Jess. I just weighed myself this morning and I was 155 lbs." She was clearly disappointed in herself.

"Hey, cheer up! We both look great! And don't forget I've still got about fifty pounds on you, so don't be worrying about your weight now," I told her. "This vacation is just starting and we want to have fun, right!"

"Yeah, I guess youre right," as she cheered up a bit. "But I'll still be counting on you to make sure I don't go overboard."

"You got it Kristen." I continued, "I'll make sure everything we eat on this trip is reasonable."

Kristen seemed to let it slide off her mind as we both smiled at each other. We dropped that topic and started heading towards our gate. Our flight to Paris left in just under an hour. However, as we walked, I still found myself thinking of 35 pounds and sixty some odd days. I was becoming fascinated really. And I did know one thing for sure, we weren't going to be exercising in Europe.


----------



## Observer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Part IV*

The first three weeks in Paris and Europe were really a blur. When Kristen and I first arrived my Uncle and cousins asked us about touring different countries with them. They would gladly pay for everything to have us come along. Otherwise our time would be spent residing in an empty house on the outskirts of Paris. We immediately accepted, and after a couple days touring sights in Paris we were off by train. 

We first went to London, Stratford, and Bath. Then we took a flight to Switzerland and saw Zurich and St. Moritz. We then traveled by train to Milan, Venice and finally Rome. We were all exhausted from the hectic schedule.

Throughout that entire time, Kristen and I had been eating well. Probably too well. Often times I was reminded of "The Challenge" based on our eating displays. I know I had said I would try to help the situation, but seemingly every food we tried was amazing. To go along with that everything was being picked up by my Uncle. I was eating slightly more than I normally would have, and Kristen was certainly keeping an equal pace. But the fact I was already a larger girl made me wonder if our eating was having any further effects on Kristen.

It was our last day in Rome when my Uncle surprised us all. "Instead of going back to Paris, how about we all go on a cruise of the Mediterranean." 

My cousins, Kristen and I just started screaming yes, yes, yes. So the next day we found ourselves in our own small cabin leaving Rome.


As we were getting situated I noted to Kristen, "I really think I've over done it eating these past weeks. I don't know about you, but some of my clothes are feeling a bit tight."

"Oh I know. And everything I've been wearing I just bought a month ago. I mean come on."

Though I'm not sure what she expected, considering the amount of calories we were each putting away. "Well I'm going to go stop by the medical room just to see if I can weigh myself. I don't want this cruise to cause much more damage."

"Oh good idea Jess. I'll come with you."

After a bit of wandering the ship we found the medical room and asked a staff nurse if there was a scale on board to use. 

"Yes, we have one in the patient room right over there, it's all yours," she told us.

In the smallish exam room was a classic medical scale. 

"Oh boy, this outta be great," I somewhat lamented as I stepped on. After sliding the weights around I groaned, "Ugh, 205 pounds. An all time high."

"Well if this vacation has put you at an all time high, you know it's done the same to me," Kristen said in a somewhat resigned tone. 

She stepped on and adjusted the weights, "Wow! 162 pounds! I'm fat! "

"C'mon Kristen! If you're fat than what does that make me? You're just a bit curvier than before." 

Or rather a lot curvier I thought to myself.

"Yeah, I know you're right Jess. But I still can't believe I've put on this much weight so fast." 

She looked down and squeezed her small pot belly, "It's time to get you under control."

I laughed, "Haa hah, do you always talk to your body parts?"

"Erm, only the ones I can't ignore. Like this thing," and she shook her belly up and down, jiggly for a moment before coming to rest.

"Come on silly, lets go see the rest of the ship," I suggested to Kristen as we left the medical room. 

"And don't forget," I reminded her, "we're wearing these heavy belts, shoes and clothes on that scale. We probably didn't gain as much as the scale said at all."

"I didn't think of that Jess, and these new sandals really are quite heavy. Seriously, Who designed these things anyway?" she joked. We then began discussing our favorite shoes as we walked away. I'm not sure why Kristen had believed her clothes could have added much weight. I only suggested it as something to get it off her mind. She had clearly been wearing several things all the other times she was weighed. Oh well, I shouldn't be thinking about that, it's time to relax and enjoy this cruise!

*Part V*

Every day on the boat was spent almost the exact same. We would get up, throw on some clothes, and go eat breakfast. Then a few hours were passed lounging in the sun and swimming in the pools. Next was lunch, followed by some more lounging and occasionally wandering the ship. Last was dinner, followed by social time with my Uncle and cousins before going to sleep. Kristen and I could have gone sightseeing at several stops, but we were touristed out from the previous three weeks.

Our first meal on board was the only one where Kristen and I showed any restraint. 

The food was simply too good. By our second meal we were loading our plates with all sorts of delicious eats.

One morning at breakfast I laughed at both of our overfilled plates as we sat down. 

"If this is wrong," said Kristen, "then I don't want to be right." She had a stack of pancakes, a pile of hash browns, a small omelet, and several little muffins on her plate. Along with that she had a bowl of cereal, a glass of orange juice, and some coffee.

"Well it is the most important meal of the day right," I quipped. "I guess ignorance really is bliss," as I started in on my own similarly arranged breakfast.

"Hey, when hunger calls Jess, you gotta listen," Kristen explained to me while she greedily eyed her heaping plate of food.


The result of that decadent lifestyle was quite obvious to us on our last day of the cruise. We were both putting on our bikinis and realized they were feeling tighter than ever. There was still a few hours before our boat would reach dock, and Kristen suggested we go see the damage we caused ourselves at the medical room. 

"But this time we won't be weighed down by bulky clothes when we're in just our bikinis," said Kristen.

"Your right," I told her, "good call."

Amazingly above her breasts, Kristen looked almost unchanged from three months earlier. Her arms were as lean as ever, and her thin neck still held her delicate looking face. There was maybe a trace of extra pudge around her cheekbones, but I could have been imagining any real difference. However the changes in Kristen's lower half were real, and substantial!

Kristen walked out the room towards the medical room and I followed after her. With each step she took her thighs and butt were wobbling about. There seemed to be very little tone in her legs. Overall she was several inches wider across her backside than from several months earlier. Her bikini bottom was pinching into her sides causing more than an inch of squishy lovehandles to push out.

As I walked up along side her I watched her belly quiver with each step. It curved gradually further outward below her breasts, eventually reaching a couple inches past her bust near her navel. Because Kristen had gained so rapidly and was stretching her stomach with almost every meal her belly was very soft and flabby.

We approached the little exam room. 

"Okay, who's first," asked Kristen nervously.

I quickly stepped on the scale. 

"Geez, you gotta get over this. It's just a number Kristen." I slid the weights slightly further than before. "It doesn't define who you are."

"Hmm, that's a great attitude Jess," exclaimed Kristen. "So? You still all there?"

I groaned a bit. "Yeah, I'm all here, plus a bit more. 210 pounds." I critically looked at myself in the room's mirror. There was no doubt I was a larger than average girl, but I thought my curves still looked good. In fact, looking at my own pudgy midsection, it looked less jiggly than Kristen's. Must be because I've always been bigger and my body is used to it, where as she was recently a mere 120 pounder.

"Okay stomach," started Kristen, "what have you caused me to do." 

She stepped on the scale and slid the weights over. "Aggh, this can't be right. 170 pounds?" 

She looked a bit shocked. "But I'm in just my bikini! Something can't be right. I mean, how can I have gained this much." 

She grabbed her belly and began massaging her fingers through the inches of flab. "That's 50 pounds in just three months. What have I done to myself?" 

"It's okay Kristen, relax, we've just been eating too much. Remember back to The Challenge and how much you were pushing yourself? And since then it's been difficult to cut back is all." 

She nodded at me. "And you have enjoyed eating all this delicious food right?" 

I was trying to reassure her.

"You're right." She seemed a bit awed by her own admission. "I really have been enjoying stuffing myself with so much great food."

"Well, I've always been a hearty eater." I ran my hands up along my curves, "And this is just the result of it Kristen."

She seemed to be quickly accepting of her new weight as she thought and pondered for a moment. 

"I guess I'll just have to get used to being a curvy chick huh Jess?" she smiled at me.

"That's the spirit." I went and gave her a brief hug. The flesh of our breasts and bellies pushed together, and it was strange knowing it was really Kristen I was hugging. She had such a soft and squishy body. 

"C'mon," I said, "we still have time to hit the buffet one last time."

*Part VI*

That night my Uncle, cousins, Kristen, and I took a flight from Rome back to Paris. The next day Kristen and I flew back to the states. She told me on our flight to New York how it was true she hadn't really minded putting on some pounds. But even accepting she had such a love for eating, she really couldn't afford to buy new clothes every month. She decided she had to get her eating under control.

I knew that she wouldn't like cutting back much, so I had a suggestion. In another month when our senior year's began I could give her all my old clothes from when I was 180 pounds freshman year. Kristen was thrilled at the idea and started going on about some of my different cute outfits, none of which I had worn in several years.

Soon we were in New York and were giving our hugs and goodbyes. Kristen also thanked me for making her feel more comfortable with herself. I hadn't realized I had such an impact and told her to just be happy and be herself.

The rest of my summer was boring and went by quickly. Soon I was back in our dorm room moving in. Though this year I had brought some extra boxes, my old clothes.

I had arrived early in the morning and was already unpacked and situated before noon. A couple hours later Kristen arrived at our door carrying a large box. 

"Hey Jess," she smiled at me. "How are you?"

"Hey Kristen! I'm doing good." I noticed she looked like the old skinny Kristen behind that box. "How are you?"

"I'm fine. But oof!" She set down the large box on the floor. "Just a bit tired from carrying this." 

She grinned and leaned back stretching. With the box out of view I could see Kristen was still as large as ever. Her pink t-shirt and white shorts were extremely tight around her midsection. I could see the outline of her belly button at her thick waist as well as more fat resting all around her waistband. Her thighs seemed absolutely stuffed into her shorts, and there was no gap between her meaty legs until just above her knees. She went to a chair and plopped down, her flesh spreading out.

"So," she began. "You don't happen to have some old clothes for me, do ya Jess?"

"Um, yeah, those boxes right there are pretty much all of them."

"Thanks so much. I really owe you, because I don't think these will last me much longer." Kristen seemed to suck in her belly, which didn't move much, as she reached down and undid her shorts button and zipper. 

"Ahhh, that's better," she sighed. Her belly slid out a couple more inches onto her thighs, further than I had ever seen before.

I had to ask. "It was a good month of eating I take it?"

"Well like you said Jess, I was just being myself. And lately, all of myself has been hungry," as she rested both her hands on top of her substantial paunch. 

"Speaking of which, have you eaten yet?" she asked.

"Not since this morning. You wanna go right now?

"Absolutely," exclaimed Kristen.


As we sat down with our food I noticed Kristen had a familiar looking assortment on her tray. 

"Why does that food seem so familiar," I asked.

"This," she grinned, "is what I ate before the weigh in for The Challenge." Sure enough it was. Two large bowls of mac and cheese, three slices of meatloaf, a BBQ chicken sandwich, and three slices of apple pie.

I looked down at my own tray and realized I had almost as much food. Wait a minute, that shouldn't be right. Last spring I was never eating that much. Hmmm, perhaps Kristen's eating habits had worn off on me over the summer.

We dug into our food, and it was clear right away Kristen could easily handle her old meal. After only ten minutes or so she finished. 

"Ahh, that was good," she said, leaning back and rubbing her gut for a moment. She had a content but unsatisfied look on her face. 

"I'll be right back Jess, you want anything?"

"No thanks, I'm fine." I still had a slice of pie left and was already feeling quite full.

Kristen came back with a new tray with another BBQ chicken sandwich, a bowl of mac and cheese, and two more slices of pie. There were only six slices to an entire pie. I seriously doubted she would finish it all.

Quickly Kristen was able to finish the sandwich and mac and cheese. She started struggling with the first slice of apple pie and was really slowing down. She seemed to need some encouragement. 

"C'mon Kristen. This is for a new record. Put that old meal to shame." She seemed to heed my words and got through the second slice. She took a few small bites of the third and then one last large bite. Slowly she chewed and eventually washed it down with some milk. 

"Oh my gosh! That was so amazing, " Kristen managed to say with a relieved grin. She began gently rubbing her distended chubby body. "I am seriously addicted to this feeling Jess. It just feels so good."

"Yeah girl, I'll bet it does." I was actually in a state of amazement at what a glutton Kristen had become. Perhaps she hadn't realized it yet, but if this behavior continued, she was going to get huge.


We made our way back to our dorm room and I noticed how distended her belly was. If I hadn't known, I would have thought Kristen was a former average weight girl that was now 9 months pregnant. Instead she was a former skinny girl who had overeaten her way to a massive belly.

"Hey Kristen, since that was a record meal you just ate, how about we see the damage?"

"Huh, what do you mean Jess?"

"Well, " I said, reaching into one of my boxes. "I brought a scale for this year to try and control my own weight. You up for it?" I asked.

With no hesitation "Yeah sure." 

She walked over to where I had placed the scale on our floor and gingerly stepped on. "Oh my, I'm 182 pounds Jess." 

There wasn't much shock or awe in her voice, just a matter of fact tone.

"Geez Kristen, you're really packing it on." I was trying to see if she even realized how much weight she was gaining. "I mean, some of these old clothes of mine might not fit you, cause I was only 180 pounds when I wore them. You may need some of my more recent clothes."

"Yeah now that you mention it Jess you may be right. And I think my belly is much bigger than your's was at this weight." She was certainly right about that. So maybe she did realize what drastic changes were happening to her body. 

"In fact," Kristen remarked, "my belly may be as big as yours is now." She reached into one of her boxes and pulled out a strip of measuring tape casually wrapping it around her girth. 

"Okay, 38 inches," and she tossed me the tape.

I just looked at her in shock. "Kristen, don't you think that's a lot?"

She looked satisfied, "Well you saw the giant meal I just put away, my belly is stretched out right now."

"I mean," I continued, "you used to weigh 120 pounds only six months ago."

"I know Jess. And my waist was only 25 inches then. The changes in my body these last few months have been wild," as she smiled at me with excitement.

"So you do realize, if this keeps up you'll end up getting really fat!" Perhaps I said that in too harsh a tone.

She sounded concerned, "Jess, I thought I was getting fat back on the cruise. But you helped me realize it was just an effect of my new lifestyle," she reasoned with me. "Besides, you've always been cute and curvy, so why couldn't I?" 

Kristen now seemed a bit distraught.

I quickly went and hugged her. 

"Oh girl I'm sorry. You'll always look beautiful," I told her. Slowly the bit of tension passed away. "I just wasn't sure you realized what you were doing to yourself."

She laughed and wiped her eye. "You think I wouldn't notice this." 

She took her belly in both hands and gently lifted it up a couple inches before letting it fall and push back into place. 

"Besides," Kristen said, looking at me mischievously. "I've really grown fond of this gut of mine." 

She paused and placed her hands back on herself. "I find myself massaging and rubbing all this squishy fat. It's all so new to me and it feels so good."

I stared at her blankly for a moment. 

"Well," I thought, "as long as you’re happy with yourself Kristen." 

However, I honestly could understand the fascination she was talking about.

She snapped out of her reverie. "Hey, are you gonna measure your waist or what?"

"Oh right." The measuring tape was still in my left hand. I reached around my middle not quite sure what I'd find. "39 inches. Guess you have some work to do to catch up."

"Hah, one inch," mocked Kristen. "That will take no time at all." 

Wow I thought to myself. So she really is prepared to get bigger.

"What about your weight Jess?" she asked glancing at the scale.

"Why not?" I stepped on.

"212 pounds Kristen. Hah, you won't be able to reach that number anytime soon," I mocked back.

"Well we'll see." She paused and seemed to start daydreaming. "Just think of how many huge meals I'll get to eat trying reach your weight. I'm getting hungry again just thinking about it." 

I just smiled at her and shook my head. 

"Ooh, and think about how big my belly will be then," Kristen squealed.

I was still intrigued and had to ask. "So just how big do you want your belly to get."

She seemed to be thinking hard. "I don't really know. But certainly bigger than it is now."

Hmmm. I wondered about her old waist measurement. Unless Kristen had been buying clothes through a catalog, how was she so certain of her size? It wasn't very often that you would actually measure yourself. "How are you so sure your waist used to be 26 inches?"

"Yeah, well. As I became more fascinated by my changing body and the huge meals I was eating I went back through some of my old clothes. I found things I had worn on days I had weighed myself. I measured those clothes and made this list." 

She reached into a notebook and pulled out a sheet of paper. She quickly wrote something more on it before handing it to me.

Description Date Bottoms Weight Waist

First day of Challenge 5/1 Jean shorts 120 lbs 26"
Last day of Challenge 6/1 Gym shorts (elastic) 148 lbs 30" (est)
First day to Europe 7/1 Khanki shorts 155 lbs 31"
First day of Cruise 7/23 Gym shorts (elastic) 162 lbs 32" (est)
Last day of cruise 8/1 Bikini 170 lbs 35" (est)
First day Senior Year 9/11 - 182 lbs 38"

I looked at her with a bit of wonderment. 

"I realize," she began, "that after the first day, some of those numbers aren't quite accurate. My waist band was usually digging into my belly. And some of the bottoms I was wearing had elastic waists," she trailed off. "But from here on I'll know exactly where I stand," she said with enthusiasm.

"Again Kristen, whatever makes you happy." I handed her sheet back to her and smiled at her, somewhat confused with what to make of all this.

"You know Jess," she said, "since you've gained a bit recently maybe you should start something similar. Just so you can keep track."

Keep track I thought. Keep track of what? Weren't you eventually supposed to try and maintain a healthy weight in adulthood. I truly wondered what sort of weight and belly aspirations Kristen really had. 

"Yeah," I told her, "I'll think about it."

The whole topic sort of dropped at that moment; and we didn't discuss bellies and weight again for quite some time.

*Part VII*

It was two months later when Kristen and I were talking about last minute Halloween plans. In that time Kristen had been holding true to her large eating. Not quite as extreme as her first day of school feast, but she had still been putting away some substantial calories. 

Most meals consisted of several entrees and a couple sides, along with a couple desserts. In between her meals she was also eating different snacks, chips, and candies. On that particular day for lunch she finished three slices of pepperoni pizza, a piece of baked chicken, a bowl of clam chowder, three scoops of ice cream, and a brownie. 

I had gotten so used to her eating that I was unfazed by the amount of food. If anything, I found myself putting close to the same amount of food on my tray, and I always seemed to finish it all. Occasionally I noticed other students giving an odd look or two at our trays full of food. I doubt Kristen ever minded; and I had always considered myself a decent eater. It was actually quite funny seeing those same student's looks when they saw us leaving with our trays empty.

For a few weeks or so of school, Kristen had worn some of my old 190 to 210 lb clothes. They were really loose on her everywhere except for at her waistline. Recently though she had bought some new loose summer dresses, baggy sweats, and some larger skirts and shirts. I thought maybe she was having difficulty finding suitable pants or jeans for her extreme body shape. But perhaps she just wanted clothes she could wear for awhile before outgrowing.

As I said, we had just sat down in our dorm after lunch and were discussing Halloween. 

"I'm just still not sure of any good costumes," I complained. Kristen was leaned back in her desk chair wearing a fairly new pink and white summer dress. With just a glance someone might not notice much fatness on her. The dress was quite deceptive since it was loose and free flowing below her breasts.

"Well, let me think," she said while looking up and concentrating.

By now, Kristen's face was beginning to show some change. No longer angular, her cheeks had filled in a touch, and there was also a small hint of a double chin forming.

The summer dress was sleeveless and showed all of Kristen's arms. For so long they had remained extremely slender. But now her upper arms looked more average sized, and were a inch or so thicker than from the previous spring. They were also certainly much softer than when they were thin and trim.

Kristen's bust had certainly benefited from her gaining. Her dress and bra pushed up her now d-cup breasts displaying some impressive cleavage.

Looking down at the bottom of her dress I could see the lower half of her calves. They were fairly trim and led to her slender ankles and small feet.

Kristen was still thinking when she glanced at a bottle of lotion on her desk. 

"You don't mind do you?" she asked.

"No, of course not silly," I replied. "I've seen all of you and your massaging plenty of times before."

Usually after eating a meal, Kristen would like to rub her belly with a skin lotion. She said she used it to help reduce any possible stretch marks, but I think she just liked to feel and massage her flab.

She stood up and reached down to the bottom of her dress. She quickly was bunching and pulling it up. Soon she had pulled the entire dress over her head and tossed it onto her bed. Kristen quickly sat back down in her chair and reached for her lotion as I looked over her form. 

Moving up her calves, Kristen's legs were slightly thicker toward her knees. Once at her thighs though, her legs expanded rapidly. Thick and meaty, her thighs spread out and covered most of her chair, all the way to the edges below her armrests and towards the backrest. Kristen was sitting down now, but I can confirm she had quite a lot of new junk in the trunk.

Just below her bra her sides expanded outward. Moving down, more and more flesh had built up around her midsection, where eventually she had two large love handles that hung out over both sides at her panty line. They rested so far to her sides, they were almost touching her armrests.

Kristen was now beginning to massage the oil into her belly. She first worked on her smaller fat roll, right below her breasts. Then she began grabbing handfuls of her large lower belly which rested completely on her thighs and wrapped around connecting to her tall love handles. She seemed to be looking off into space as she began rotating her chair with her foot. 

She was either still thinking or merely fantasizing, as she continued to massage her fat. When Kristen was in profile I could see how her belly extended outward in a dramatic slope from below her breasts. First pushing out and away from her body, and then down toward the top of her thighs filling a good five to six inches of her lap.

"So Kristen," I asked, trying to get her attention, "any good ideas?"

She stopped her motion for a moment, "I'm sorry Jess. I can't really think of any good costumes. My mind is just fixed on all the candy I'm going to fill my belly with soon."

"Oh geez," I grinned at her. "Well if your going to fill up on candy for the next few days maybe you should weigh yourself right now."

"Yeah, okay. But you first Jess, I want to finish spreading this lotion," she explained.

I approached the scale with some trepidation. For the past few months I had been steadily eating way too much food to merely maintain my weight. "220 pounds Kristen."

"Whoa," she exclaimed, "look who's packing on the pounds now." 

"Yeah, yeah, Now quit stalling and get your fat gut on there."

"Hey, I can't help it I've got this fat gut. My stomach's just got a craving of it's own."

"Well," I told her, "you seem more than ready to satisfy it any chance you get."

She shrugged and smiled at me as she stepped on the scale. Standing there in just her bra and panties I was amazed thinking of her skinny figure from 7 months earlier. 

"Okay belly," Kristen began, "where have you put me for today?" Her mouth hung open a bit as she smiled again. "196 pounds Jess. I'll be over 200 in no time." 

She hopped off the scale and her fat jiggled around wildly before gradually settling into place.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 11, 2008)

good story, cant wait for the next part.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Jul 11, 2008)

I like this story a lot. Please continue.


----------



## Observer (Jul 14, 2008)

*Part VIII*

True to her word, Kristen probably passed 200 lbs within a week. She really packed her gut full with candy on Halloween and for a few days after.

The rest of the semester steadily passed by while Kristen and I continued with our regular habits. A new year and semester began, and suddenly March had arrived.

Kristen and I were making our last preparations a few days before spring break. We would be going on a cruise, but this time in the Bahamas. 

Kristen had asked me to help make some judgment calls on a few new outfits she was considering. Once again we found ourselves in our dorm room just after filling our stomachs at the cafeteria.

"Okay Jess, first I've got this dress," Kristen said, drawing my attention away from my computer. "Maybe if we have a formal night or something I could wear it?" 

I looked up at her wearing a form fitting black cocktail dress.

In the past 4 1/2 months Kristen's overall body shape had changed. Her belly was still her most dominant feature, which pushed out well past her breasts and sagged down. Because she had not worn tight pants in so long her belly had no significant crease at her waist. When she was standing it formed one large paunch that curved from below her tits all the way down to her privates.

However the most noticeable change on Kristen recently was her backside. Once taught and firm, her butt had grown to become a hefty globular mass that wobbled back and forth as she walked. The increased fat wrapped around to her now thunder thighs, and spread out to her sides causing slight saddlebags.

"So what do you think?" asked Kristen in a perky voice.

"You sure don't mind showing it all off, huh?" The dress hugged and revealed every large bulge to her figure. Suddenly black didn't seem so slimming.

"C'mon Jess, you taught me. If you've got it, flaunt it."

Well I certainly did admire her confidence. 

"It's just that, " I began, "you're such a curvy woman now and..."

"Curvy woman!" Kristen interrupted. 

"Wow Jess," she beamed, "that sounds so feminine and mature. I've never thought of myself in such a way before, only you." 

I blushed slightly.

"Well, considering we're both about the same height and weight, we must both be curvy women," I remarked.

"Speaking of which," she looked at me slyly, "we haven't measured up with each other in quite a while." 

Kristen went to her desk and pulled out her strip of measuring tape. She began coming towards me, "I think you're belly has grown Jess. We need to know how much."

"Yeah yeah, fine," I relented, slightly laughing at her passion. I stood up and grabbed the tape and reached around my girth, "Oh geez, this may not be good."

"What are you talking about. Your belly is softer and cuter than ever," Kristen said. It was funny how now she was the one reassuring me and giving me confidence in my figure.

"Okay," as I peered over my breasts, "42 inches." 

"Jess, that's 3 inches since last September. Good work, I'm so proud of you."

I shook my head slightly and smiled at her. "It's not like I've been trying to grow my belly, like you have Kristen."

"Yeah but, it just shows me what a special friend you are. I mean, when I started regularly eating lots, you seemed to start eating more with me. As a result my weight has continued to increase, and it's been nice having someone going through something similar." 

She looked down and gently felt across her fat body. "You know, I don't know if I would have done this alone."

"Ha haa, I don't know Kristen. I see the mesmerized look you get after a huge meal and when you're massaging your fat. I think you've been on an inevitable path to becoming a fat girl for quite a while now." 

She shrugged at me and couldn't disagree.

"You may be right, but I don't think I could have done it so readily without you, so thank you." 

I knew all along Kristen was glad to have someone that accepted her new interests, but it was still nice to hear. 

"Now get your butt on the scale," she ordered.

"Yes mam," I smirked jokingly at her. I also wanted to know, since I wasn't quite sure how heavy I had allowed myself to get. Stepping onto the scale my body suddenly felt noticeable heavier. 

"Alright Kristen, 238 pounds." I sighed and plodded back to my desk chair. "That's 58 pounds since the start of college, and 26 since senior year began." 

Kristen seemed to be writing something down as I talked. "You know, I think you might be a bad influence on me?"

"Oh come on now," she smiled. "It's not my fault you've also taken a liking to large meals. Besides, you should know Jess, a bit of weight is just the result of being a hearty eater." 

I looked at her and paused for a moment before laughing, realizing she was giving my own words back to me.

I gestured towards the scale, "You're up Kristen." 

Her eyes seemed to flash with excitement as she stepped on.

"How cool is this. Jess we're both 238 pounds! We're the same weight." She came over to hug me.

As we reached around each other it was surprising feeling more and more of our flesh come into contact. I seemed to almost sink into her expansive stomach. Looking in our mirror behind her we didn't look that close in weight. She really looked liked she was bigger than me, everything on her was wider and flabbier. It must be because so much of her new weight was pure fat.

"That's incredible! You've gained 56 pounds since senior year began, and you've almost doubled your weight since last spring."

Kristen stepped back. Her mouth agape as her mind registered the numbers of her gaining.

"Woah, what have I done to myself," she asked, looking down at her bulging belly. After a few seconds she turned and looked at her profile in the mirror.

"My butt used to be so small and firm." Slowly she reached back and grabbed at her ass. Her hands sank deep into her flabby behind as she lifted upward. She held it's heft for a moment before letting it fall back down. A sly smile appeared as she enjoyed both watching and feeling her large backside jiggle.

Her hands slid around her thighs and moved towards her belly, "And my stomach was so tight and trim" 

She gently squeezed into her fat with her open palms letting out a short breathed gasp. Kristen snagged the tape measure. She took a few more quick short breaths as she wrapped it around her wide middle. She paused a moment making sure the number was right and letting it sink in.

"Jess, my waist is 47 inches." She stared at me wide eyed. 

Dramatically she wrapped both her arms around herself, hugging into her now plump body. A huge smiled emerged. 

"I am fat!" Kristen exclaimed, "and I love it!"

*Part IX*

A few days into our cruise I was quite certain Kristen had passed me in weight. Everyday on board she ate larger meals than I and it seemed inevitable she would surpass my mass. That's not to say I wasn't eating much at that time. Both of us spent long sessions at the buffet taking full advantage of the fabulous food. To an observer it may have seemed like we were facing off in an eating competition at every meal. A competition that Kristen always seemed to win.

When we returned to our dorm we had to see what that week of extreme behavior had done to our figures. I ended up adding 9 pounds to my frame and one inch to my waist, putting me at 247 pounds with a 44 inch waist.

Kristen's measurements confirmed she had indeed past me in weight. She gained a remarkable 12 pounds on the cruise, bringing her to an even 250 pounds. Her waistline had also managed to grow an inch and was now at 48 inches.

I found myself somewhat worried at the continuing changes to our bodies. There had been no real effort to stop or impede our eating habits, and I wondered how far it would go. For some reason I figured all along that eventually Kristen would stop and cut back. There seemed to have been many times when this could have occurred but didn't.

First, when her trim waist really began accumulating flab. It grew fast and became her prominent feature, one she couldn't ignore, yet she liked it. Then her weight climbed further and she was approaching 200 pounds. But that actually excited her as she reveled in the idea of her belly growing larger. Most recently I thought Kristen would begin reducing her intake when she reached my weight. Surely she didn't want to be larger than me, yet the massive eating continued.

Still, part of me was quite fascinated by it all. How long would we both keep this up? How much more would our bodies change? As much as I wanted to know right then, it seemed only time would tell.

The next 2 1/2 months of our senior year passed by fairly uneventful, until one of our last few days. We were walking near the community yard when we saw a familiar tent.

"Hey Jess," Kristen said. "I wonder if that's the same tent from last year's eating contests?"

"Hmmm, might be. Let's go find out."

We wandered inside and saw a scene similar to the previous year. It was the last day weigh ins for The Challenge. Kristen went to talk with one of the staffers about the results.

"Hi, I was just wondering how The Challenge is going, have you got a winner?"

I recognized the guy worker she was talking to, he was there last year. 

"Well we have a couple entrants we’re still waiting on," he answered. "But so far we have a student in the lead at 25 pounds."

"Hrrmph, guess they can't match my total," she muttered.

"What was that?"

"Oh, nothing. Just remarking how last years total was more."

"Yes, you're right," he continued. "There was a girl last year that gained 28 lbs to win The Challenge."

Kristen began smiling a bit sheepishly. 

"Um yeah, I know," she said somewhat tentatively, "that was me."

The guy's entire thought process seemed to come to a stop.

Was this extremely voluptuous woman in front of him really the same thin girl that had entered last year's contest? He gazed down at Kristen's buddha belly and full figure for a moment before trying to collect himself. He suddenly had struggles even speaking, "Oh, um, my apologies. I just, didn't erm, quite recognize you."

"Oh really, it's okay." Once again he seemed to be taking glances at her figure. "I mean, I have changed somewhat in the last year." 

Boy was that an understatement. She seemed to be enjoying making him flustered, and he was rather good looking. He appeared slightly older than us, maybe he was a graduate student I thought.

"Uh yeah, I guess so." He clearly wasn't sure how to respond.

Kristen continued on truthfully, "Yeah, I guess I could say The Challenge really changed my lifestyle."

He suddenly seemed to get more serious, "Hmmm, if that's true, well. I hope you haven't been too bothered by, um."

"Gaining more weight?" She smiled a bit and gestured towards her belly.

"Yes, you see, we never meant for any long term ramifications to occur from The Challenge." He reached into his pocket and pulled out some cards. "If I could get your number, I'd like to contact you about your, erm, situation."

Kristen couldn't quite tell what he was talking about. Did he just want her number to talk to her, ask her out, or something more. She gave him our dorm number and he gave her his card. "My name is Bill. It's been a pleasure to meet you."

"I'm Kristen. It's nice to meet you too."

"Now, you should hear from me within a couple days. If you don't please call me," asked Bill. He began collecting a few things and seemed about to leave. "I've gotta go now, bye."

"Um yeah, see ya." Kristen looked rather bemused by what had taken place.

"What was that all about," I asked.

"I have no idea Jess."

The next morning Kristen received a call from Bill. She told me the jist of their conversation.

Bill first explained how he had told the university board of trustees about Kristen and The Challenge. He had informed them of the changes The Challenge had caused in her lifestyle and her body. They had the facts of 120 lbs and 148 lbs. To help report an accurate situation he asked her what her current weight was. She went and weighed herself while he waited. After the call Kristen told me that she somehow felt naughty as she told him 268 pounds. Bill wrapped up the conversation and said he would call back.

"So what do you think this all means", I prodded Kristen excitedly.

"I don't know," she sighed sounding nervous. "I'm not in trouble or anything right?"

"Oh, no. Of course not." I really had no idea what Bill and the board of trustees were doing but it sure was getting interesting. We sat around waiting for his call.

I had to ask, "So you're at 268 now? Wow."

We were both a bit awed by that. 

"No kidding." Kristen put her hands on her belly and shook it a bit, as if to make sure it was really her. "I mean, I enjoyed stuffing myself and feeling this get bigger. But it's not like I was trying to gain weight after The Challenge. Yet somehow I managed to gain my entire former weight in one year."

That sure was a lot I thought, but then I also considered her habits. Did I really have to point this out? 

"Kristen, always eating huge meals and gaining weight, they kind of go hand in hand." 

She nodded knowingly. 

"And you've been pushing your stomach capacity almost this entire time."

She began grinning, "Yeah, but that's the fun part. Tasting so many delicious things at once and getting that content overfilled feeling."

"I know what you mean, but it now takes more food to get full. More food means more calories which means more weight. You may want to think about where this is taking you?"

"Good idea Jess, I should consider what all this is doing." She thought for a moment.

"Alright, I figure if I keep at my current pace, of basically stuffing myself most of the time, I can expect another 120 pounds in a year." 

Kristen wasn't sounding at all concerned about putting on more weight. 

"Hmmm, so that would put me at 388 by next June." She paused, "and all the way to 508 the following one." 

She looked at me with a bit of shock and excitement. "Wow, so if this continues I could be over 500 pounds in two years."

I couldn't believe she was even considering that as an option. I could tell this talk was inspiring her more than it was discouraging her. 

"Yeah," I tried to point out, "and you might have some serious problems adjusting to that much weight."

Kristen wasn't paying much attention and seemed to be drifting off to fantasy land. "I mean, I already feel so big and soft now." 

She gazed down at herself. "But just imagine how massive my belly would be then. Ooh, and how much food it could hold."

I found myself being lured in by her talk. Soon I too was imagining how big her belly might be as well as how large of a meal it would take for her to get full. I also found myself wondering how much of that imaginary spread of food I could tackle.

Fortunately I snapped back to reality. 

"Seriously Kristen, I think you should try to stop your gaining. Which means you should probably quit always stuffing yourself." 

She too snapped out of it and looked a bit saddened.

"I don't know Jess. First I just liked seeing my squishy belly get bigger. But the rest of me has changed so much too, and I'm kind of interested to see the other parts of me grow."

I wasn't sure what to say to that. 

"Are you serious girl? Kristen, you do realize you're already pretty fat all over," which was quite accurate.

Her calves had thickened noticeably and they quivered somewhat when she walked. Each of her thighs were large and squishy fat deposits. Her butt was a round and fleshy mass protruding from her back. I noticed she had to squeeze it into smaller chairs. Her breasts had ballooned into generous sacks of fat that hung low without the support of a bra. Kristen's forearms were still slender, but her upper arms were wide and extremely soft pillows of flab. Once angular, her face now formed an oval shape with a small second chin framing it's bottom. And of course there was still the great mound of flesh that was her belly. It had not only grown wider and further out, but also rose higher than before. The accumulated fat on her midsection seemed to push her breasts up and out.

Despite these already drastic changes to her once lithe form, Kristen was contemplating getting even larger.

The conversation was interrupted by our phone ringing, it was Bill.

As Kristen talked on the phone her voice got pretty loud with excitement. She made several "Are you serious?" "Yes!" and "Of course!" statements throughout the call. When she hung up she stared at me for a moment looking bewildered before explaining.

The university board of trustees were worried about public opinion from The Challenge, a university backed event, and the changes it caused for Kristen. 

To prevent any bad publicity they wanted Kristen to sign some documents agreeing not to sue and to accept the settlement they were offering, 1.5 million dollars.

(Continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome, keep going!!


----------



## Observer (Jul 23, 2008)

*Part X*

"Ha haa! What fools they are Jess," Kristen exclaimed. "To think they're afraid of me suing the university, for something I did to myself? And something I enjoy." Kristen jumped up a bit and felt her body jiggle about for a moment. "But, I mean if they want to pay me, then they want to pay me. Who am I to argue," she grinned.

"Geez," I smiled and shook my head at her, "You're stupid lucky. You know that right?"

Kristen was still smiling like a Cheshire cat, "Oh man, what a society we live in."

I couldn't argue with that.

Before we moved out Kristen went and met with Bill and several of the university trustees. She would receive monthly settlement payments for the next ten years.

After their meeting, Kristen, Bill, his roommate Jeff, and I went out to dinner to thank Bill. Everything that had quickly fallen into place was all his doing.

I noticed at dinner there seemed to be a bit of a connection going on between Bill and Kristen. But I wasn't certain.

We said our goodbyes, but also planned on us all seeing each other again in the fall. Kristen and I weren't entering the workforce just yet, but were both returning for graduate school. I wasn't sure how her new found money might alter her plans for the future, but for the moment we were both still interested in our educations.

Our senior years wrapped up and Kristen and I returned to our hometowns.

We kept in touch every few weeks through phone and e-mail. A couple months into summer I got an e-mail from Kristen asking about vacation ideas. She had received her first monthly check for $12,500 and wanted to pay me back for the previous summer's travels. Was there any place specific I would like to go for the week before fall semester began?

I thought about something fun we could do that wouldn't require too lengthy a flight. Then it came to me, Vegas.

I won't go much into details, but we spent that entire week as we had our previous vacations, like decadent queens. Between gambling, drinking, buffets, and shows we barely had an idle moment.

However, one point that did become clear to me, was that Kristen wasn't going to change any habits just yet. She seemed to have already had a filling summer and in Vegas we both ate large extravagant meals. A couple of times we ordered room service of seemingly everything on the menu. Champagne, wine, cheese platters, pasta platters, steaks, shrimp, the quantity went on and on. There was always enough to end up feeling close to bursting.

We spoke briefly one night about weight and eating habits. "So are you concerned at all about this causing you're weight to continue to climb?"

"Huh what? Didn't I sorta mention that before Jess?" We were both a little buzzed and tired at the time. "I'm kinda interested in seeing what will change on me next."

I laid down on my bed getting ready to go to sleep. "Yeah but, aren't you worried about getting too big. Isn't there a limit or something?"

"Well it's funny" Kristen explained, "at different times when I'm doing just casual everyday things, I'll feel different parts of my body moving and swaying." She seemed to be thinking and talking in her familiar fantasy state. "Like I'll be drying my hair with a towel and I'll feel all this flesh massaging across my front side. Or even just walking, there will be these waves of motion through my thighs and butt. It's hard to believe its really me." She paused and grinned. "But, something about being so soft and jiggly feels really sexy." Kristen leaned back on her bed and was massaging her hands across her ample form as I fell asleep. 


When we returned to university we had a nice house near campus lined up to rent. In the middle of the summer we had put out a classified for another roommate. So on the day of move in we met Sara, a petite girl of Japanese descent, also beginning graduate school.

Immediately upon seeing her I became concerned for her figure. Sara was small and skinny with only subtle curves from her thighs to her bust. She had long straight black hair that fell across her fair skinned shoulders.

Kristen and I on the other hand, were downright big girls. Would we all find a way to get along and enjoy each others company?

At our first dinner in our house we found out Sara could put away a pretty big meal. Kristen had ordered a lot of carryout for us. She got buckets of fried chicken, mashed potatoes, sweet corn, and two cherry pies.

I noticed Sara had quite a bit of food on her plate. "You know, Sara, you don't need to eat so much just because we are," I told her.

She looked down at her plate and ours. Kristen and I probably had twice as much as Sara, but it still seemed like a lot for her small body.

"Oh, just this? I actually am used to eating one large meal a day," she explained. "It seems I'm always too busy to find the proper time to sit down and eat." She patted her flat waist, "I guess my stomach is used to stretching out every so often. I could probably be one of those competitive eaters," she joked. "It must be in my genes."

Kristen jumped in, "Actually, an eating contest is the reason I eat so much today."

"Huh, are you training or something?"

"Ha haa, no. See I was in an eating contest a year and a half ago called The Challenge." Kristen went on to explain winning the contest, how she loved stuffing herself since then, and how that caused her to gain lots of weight. She wasn't shy about herself and gladly told anyone that seemed interested.

"Wait a minute," Sara began with wide eyes. "So you were skinny, just last spring."

"Uh huh," Kristen responded between bites. "Before that contest I only weighed 120 pounds."

Sara looked over at me. "And you too Jess?"

"Nah, I was never skinny. But Kristen's habits have sorta rubbed off on me. I used to be around 200 pounds."

Sara gulped and looked us both over. "I hope you don't mind my asking, but, how much do you weigh now?"

"Erm, I'm not really sure," I said.

"Yeah, me neither," said Kristen. Her sly grin began forming. "We should all weigh ourselves when we're done eating."

"Yeah okay," Sara and I agreed. We finished filling our guts and actually had a few slices of pie leftover.

Kristen had bought a new scale and had it placed in the corner in her room. "Alright skinny," she said, "you're up first."

"Um, okay," said Sara as she stepped on. "I hope that's not a jab at my figure."

Her light skinned midrift was distended slightly causing her shorts to look uncomfortable.

She peered down, "115 pounds."

"Man," exclaimed Kristen looking Sara over," was I really that tiny before?"

"Yes, you were! Or are you just used to being so big now, " I asked as I got on the scale.

"Well, maybe. I just don't think I ever want to be that size again." She looked over to Sara who was pouting somewhat. "Oh it's nothing against you Sara, you look great. But I've really grown to love my bulges."

Sara joked, "So you've grown huh, is that pun intended?" They laughed at each other.

"Oh geez you guys, that's a lame one," I said. "Alright, 267."

Whoa I thought as I stepped off, it had been several months since I last weighed myself. I was almost a hundred pounds heavier than when I was in high school. What was happening?

"Okay my turn," said Kristen with eager anticipation. She stared at the digital display waiting for a read out. "299." She sounded disappointed, "that's so close to 300."

"There are still a couple slices of pie in the fridge," Sara suggested.

"Right!" Kristen dashed out of the room with as much speed as she could muster. Sara and I walked into the kitchen after her. She already had a fork and the pie tin in hand. "This might hurt, I'm already so full," she complained. Yet she tore into the pie and inhaled what was left in a minute or two. Kristen now slowly staggered back to the scale, her brief moment of energy spent.

Again we waited a moment for a readout. "300 pounds!" Kristen smiled at us and went over to her bed and laid down. "Ahhh, what a milestone. I feel great!"

I looked at Sara who was wide eyed. "That means, you, you've, you've gained 180 pounds in a year and a half," she stuttered. "That's incredible."

I wasn't sure if she was awed in general, awed in disgust, or awed in fascination.

"Nah, not really" answered Kristen. "It's just the result of my love of food." She began rubbing her packed gut. "And I think it's a nice result," she said, as Sara and I left her room.

It had been an educational night for Sara. She now knew much of what to expect from her two new roomies. As for Kristen and I, we weren't quite sure what to expect from Sara.

Part XI

Throughout the semester several things of note occurred. First, Kristen had stayed in touch with Bill over the summer. On many occasions Bill, his roommate Jeff, Kristen, Sara and I would hang out. Most often we would have small get togethers at our house.

Sometime in October Kristen and Bill began going on dates and hanging out without us. Sara found it odd and funny that Bill was the one dating Kristen. He was quite lean while Jeff was somewhat husky and heavier. I wondered if Bill would remain that way, since he was probably eating more spending so much time with Kristen.

And speaking of eating more, I noticed Sara had begun to put away more food at every meal.

Kristen was always getting us delivery, or take out, and making sure we ate all our meals in a day. Because Kristen and I ate more, Sara would usually finish eating before we were done. However she began to linger at the table to stay talking with us. At first she would just nibble on a bit more food. Then she began taking seconds, then entire full plates. After a couple months she was eating twice what she used to on a regular basis.

The effects of this on her figure started to become obvious to us. One day Kristen asked "Are you're clothes getting a bit snug Sara?" Her thighs were squeezed into her shorts and her breasts and stomach were pushing out her t-shirt.

"Yeah they are," she complained. "I thought I was immune from gaining any weight."

"Guess not," Kristen joked as she poked her pudgy mid drift. It reminded of a similar situation between Kristen and I.

"Hmm, maybe I've been eating too much," thought Sara.

"No, I don't think so," encouraged Kristen, "you're just getting some more feminine curves. But you probably want some clothes that fit better. I've got a bunch of old stuff," she smiled.

"Um, yeah, thanks Kristen."

After their conversation I felt obligated to give Sara some advice.

"You know Sara, you may be picking up some bad habits from Kristen and I. If you start changing to larger clothes now, you may not realize you're eating more and gaining some weight."

Sara just smiled at me. "Actually, like Kristen said, I have some more curves to my figure now. I think I look better with them."

"Okay," I said, slightly confused. "But don't say I didn't warn you."

Was our little Asian roommate someone else who was going to eat themselves into a larger body? It had already started, and she didn't seem concerned at all.

Moving towards the end of the year, the same patterns were holding true. Kristen and I were continually eating more food, and so was Sara.

The next person to realize the effect of being around Kristen was Bill. He had grown a genuine beer belly where his trim waist was.

"That looks sexy," Kristen cooed. We were all sitting around our house before the break between semesters.

"I can't believe this. All my pants are tight," Bill said as he looked down at his small gut.

"Better watch out," I warned. "Everyone that spends too much time with Kristen starts piling on the pounds."

Kristen smirked somewhat, "Oh come on."

Yet as I looked around at us it certainly seemed the case. I was fatter than ever, Sara had gained some, and now Bill was growing a gut.

However there was Jeff, I noticed he still looked the same. Perhaps he was the only one of us with any self control being around so much delicious food.

"Oh yeah, I wanted to ask when we all got together," said Sara. "My family owns a couple condos on the beach in the Virgin Islands, on St. John. Do you guys all want to go there for spring break?"

"Yeah! Awesome! Hell yeah!" We were all clamoring with excitement.

The New Year passed and a new semester began. Everyone stayed set in their routines through that time without much changing. Soon it was March and we were on our way to St. John.


When we first got out of our taxis at the condos we were amazed by the lavish location. The two condos were surrounded by palms and lush vegetation and were situated 100 yards from the beach. The ocean there was a calm lagoon with gentle laping waves. The whole place was incredibly peaceful and beautiful.

"Wow, we have this whole spread to just ourselves," I exclaimed.

"Actually," Sara informed me, "my sister Laura will be coming in a couple days. She couldn't get off work for the whole week"

"Oh really, your sister?" Bill didn't seem to know Sara had a sister. "Well, the more the merrier, this week is going to be great!"

We spent the rest of that first afternoon unpacking and getting situated. The condos were loaded up with enough food to last a month, so we certainly wouldn't go hungry. Our first night Sara, Kristen and I cooked a huge feast, and the five of us all went to sleep with stuffed stomachs.

On our second day, something strange happened.

Early in the morning we all gathered and ate breakfast on the back deck. Soon after that we began mixing up margaritas and different cocktails.

I found myself sitting with Sara and Jeff, she was telling us about stuff on the island.

"Really, there are booze cruise ships here?" Jeff sounded excited. "I thought they only did that in places like Cancun."

"Well, yeah," continued Sara. "It might not be the exact same thing, but you go out on a boat and drink a lot."

"Oh we have to go! Right Jess?"

"Yeah sounds fun," I thought. "And I'll bet Bill and Kristen want to go too." I looked around and realized they weren't around. "I'll go find them and ask."

I wandered back inside and yelled, "Kristen! Bill! Hello!"

"Where are you guys," I muttered to myself as I pushed open Kristen's door.

I immediately froze for a second before quickly backing out of the room and closing the door. It was only an instant, but I can remember the scene vividly.

Kristen was leaned back on a chair completely naked, her expansive body on display. Her thick legs were spread out allowing her belly to hang down. The fat on her thighs covered the chair and poured over the edges. Her billowy breasts flopped down and to the sides of her mighty gut. Kristen had her hands placed on her belly, trying to massage all of her corpulence.

At the same time her head was arched back accepting food, from Bill, who was standing next to her. Bill was reaching down with one hand underneath her belly, massaging between her legs. His other free hand was taking different candies and sweets to her eagerly awaiting mouth.

"Oh my gosh," I thought as I got back in the hallway. "Did they see me? No, no," I told myself. "They were too wrapped up in what they were doing. Yeah. But, what exactly were they doing?" I was still right at the door and put my ear up to it. I could just make out Kristen's voice.

"Oh yes Bill...Feed me more....Ohhh...Yes...Make me huge!"

I backed away. Wow, that's kinda crazy I thought. I remembered Kristen's skinny little figure from two years earlier. And now she is the same fat women, in the room in front of me, getting off on her fatness.

"How weird," I thought. "But still, kind of erotic." I felt myself tingling as I imagined being in the same position. What were these feelings?

I collected myself and returned to the deck, but said nothing.

An hour or so later Kristen and Bill came out on the deck in their bathing suits. They both had looks of complete satisfaction on their faces. Something else they had with them was their fat.

In the past few months Bill's small beer belly had grown to a hefty man's gut. His formerly trim waist also had small love handles at the side. Bill's arms, legs and chest all looked chunkier. He was no longer skinny and lean but was now similar in size to Jeff.

As for Kristen, she was a walking mound of flab. As she sauntered about everything on her was quivering wildly. Her big wide belly seemed to hang down almost as much as it pushed out. It was low enough to cover her privates and meet with her massive thighs. Her large breasts swayed and rolled back and forth. Kristen's bikini top pinched into her squishy back, shoulders, and sides. The fat on her body hung dramatically around her sides where her bikini bottom dug into the flesh. When she turned, much of her mammoth jiggly butt was exposed. It was a globular mass of soft fat, completely covered in cellulite.

"Like my bikini" she smiled.

"Um, yeah, what I can see of it," I said truthfully.

Sara added, "Yeah, it looks good. But I think I noticed you're body before I noticed the bikini."

"Aww thanks." She patted her belly sending small ripples through her form. "I guess all my eating is paying off."

That was pretty obvious. "Kristen, I think we need to weigh you again," I suggested.

"Yeah okay, but only if you guys do too," Kristen said to Sara and I. "Is there a scale here Sara?"

"Hmm, I'm not sure maybe my sister will know. I'll ask her when she,"

"Hello, is anyone here", came a voice from inside.

"Yeah, were on the deck" Sara yelled.

A moment later a small skinny Asian girl came out. She looked exactly like Sara, or rather, exactly as Sara looked 7 months earlier.

Sara introduced us. "Everyone, this is Laura, my twin sister."
Twin sister! Sara hadn't previously mentioned that. "Laura this is Bill, Kristen, Jeff and Jess."

"Hello, it's nice to meet you all," Laura said as she looked us over. Then she went wide eyed as she finally took in Sara's figure in her bikini.

"Oh my gosh Sara! You actually did it," Laura exclaimed.

She went over and hugged the chunky version of herself. Sara's belly and breasts pushed into her smaller sister. "Whoa, you feel so big Sara."

"Yeah," Sara smiled. "You're surprised aren't you?"

"Well yeah, I mean. Look at you!"

Everything on Sara had inflated in the last 7 months. Her skinny legs were now chunky. Her previously flat stomach was now considerably fat, with a roll that hung out over her bikini by several inches. Sara's breasts and upper body had also added a sizeable layer of flab making all of her once subtle curves more dramatic.

The comparison was quite amazing seeing Sara and Laura standing there together .

"Wait a second," I said. "So you wanted to gain weight?"

Sara grinned "Well yeah. It was something we talked about. We were just tired of people confusing us. Even when we had different hair styles."

Laura continued, "Yeah, even some of our relatives couldn't tell us apart, so we decided on something more drastic."

"So how did it come down to you gaining Sara?"

"Well, actually in the past we both tried. But we couldn't seem to gain anything. That's why when I met and moved in with you two I was excited. I knew that would be my best chance to commit to it." Sara was still grinning.

"And commit to it your have," Laura said, pinching a roll of fat on Sara's belly. "So what do you weigh now anyway?"

"Actually, we were just talking about that," said Kristen. "Is there a scale somewhere."

"Yeah I think so, follow me."

Jeff and Bill had already made theire way down to the beach, so Kristen, Sara, and I went with Laura. She led us back through the condo and across the street to a general market. They had a large scale for weighing bags of fertlizer, animal feed, and other goods. We each took turns.

Laura was 115 pounds, the same as Sara used to be.

Sara was 175 pounds. "Whoa hefty," said Laura, "Now no one should have trouble telling us apart."

"You better believe it skinny," Sara grabbed her gut and grinned. "This was definitely worth it!"

However the real hefties were Kristen and I. My weight was 303 pounds. "Oh wow! I knew I had gotten bigger but, whoa." 

I honestly hadn't realized how fat I was. Being with Kristen I could always tell myself, hey, at least I'm not that big.

Kristen stepped onto the scale, once again with eager anticipation. The dial spun up quickly, she weighed 361 pounds. 

"Oh my," Kristen said as a large smile emerged. Once more she felt across much of her large, extremely plump body. She reached below her large belly and lifted up, feeling it's entire flabby mass. 

"I'm more than three times the women I used to be!" she declared happily.

(continued in post 11 of tis thread)


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 23, 2008)

This is one of the best stories I've read here so far.


----------



## runs37 (Jul 24, 2008)

I totally agree, this story is amazing. Possibly the best story I've ever read on this site.


----------



## lifelongpassion (Jul 24, 2008)

Great story. I love how out of control Kristen is. Kind of reminds me a little of another fave story of mine, A Look in the Mirror. 

Keep going, with my thanks for the superb story so far


----------



## Observer (Aug 19, 2008)

*Part XII*

On our flight back to the states I was seated with Sara and Jeff; Kristen and Bill were several rows ahead of us. The flight was almost five hours, so the three of us decided to have a couple cocktails.

After my second rum and coke I felt compelled to tell them what I had seen at the condos. I knew I should have just left it alone, but I was dying to know what someone else thought.

"Remember the day when Laura arrived at the condos," I began. Sara and Jeff were nodding remembering back. "Well when I went to look for Bill and Kristen earlier in the day, I accidentally walked in on them alone."

Jeff began shaking his head a bit and grinning. Sara just looked a bit stunned. 

"You didn't really, come on," she said.

"Look, it wasn't on purpose. I had already yelled out to them and no one responded. So I just sorta walked in."

"You're bad Jess," smirked Sara. "You're a little Peeping Tom."

"I am not," I defended myself. "But this isn't what I'm trying to tell you. It was what they were doing that was surprising."

Jeff started laughing mockingly. "Now Jess, when a man and woman like each other they do certain things together. Have you ever heard of intercourse," he continued laughing.

"Oh shut up." I continued in a hushed tone, "they probably did have sex later. But when I walked in they were in the middle of something else. Bill was feeding Kristen while pleasuring her. They were both really into it," I finished explaining.

"Whoa," exclaimed Sara. "I knew she liked her food, but I didn't know it had become an erotic thing for her."

"Yeah, I know right." I glanced at Jeff to see if he agreed.

"Look," he began in a more serious tone. "You shouldn't start talking behind their backs about something you might not understand. And just to let you know, Bill feeding Kristen was something I suggested to them a while ago."

There was a stunned pause by Sara and I.

"What! Are you serious?"

"Look," he continued. "We all know how much Kristen likes to eat. It just seemed a natural idea that I thought they both might enjoy. I mean come on, isn't there something sensual about being fed and being pleasured." 

I found myself agreeing much with what Jeff said.

I was intrigued. "So are you into that sort of thing too?"

Jeff began looking mischievously at Sara and I. "Well I guess you could say so. It was my idea after all."

He continued to cleverly smile at us as we were both taken aback by the directness of his confession. "By chance, would either of you like to try such a thing?"

"What!" I exclaimed.

"Um, yeah, I don't know about that." Sara sounded more perplexed than disinterested.

Jeff explained himself. "All I'm saying is that I enjoy seeing a beautiful woman eat lots of food. I think both of you are perfect for such a scenario, and I would love to be involved."

I once again was shocked by where this alcohol induced conversation had led.

"Hmm, I'll have to think about that," Sara said.

I couldn't believe she was saying such a thing. Deep down it did sound very exciting to me, but I never expected my friends to have such similar fantasies.

"Geez, you sure are an interesting one," I told Jeff.

He tilted his head and shrugged as the three of us eyed one another.

A few days later Sara and I were sitting in our living room in the evening. Bill and Kristen had just left to go see a movie when there was a knock on our door.

I opened the door to see Jeff standing there with several full grocery bags. I'm pretty sure I just stared at him blankly, not fully convinced of what I was seeing. My mind was wandering, thinking of possibilities that lie ahead.

"Hi Jess. Can I come in?"

"Um, yeah, sure," I managed to say.

Jeff wandered in and placed the bags down on our coffee table.

"Hey Sara. How are you doing?"

"I'm good. What have you got in the bags?"

"Actually," he began grinning, "I was hoping you two might be hungry tonight."

Sara and I gave each other a few unsure glances as I returned to sit down on the couch. I could tell she still seemed somewhat interested in where this might go, but I was rather uneasy. Actually I was afrsaid of my fantasies being exposed.

"Well, actually, we just ate a pretty large dinner not longer ago," I stated.

"Perfect," exclaimed Jeff. "I've got a bunch of different desserts here. You both should try them."

Sara shrugged a bit at me before answering. 

"Well I guess there's no harm in seeing what you brought. But don't try anything funny," she smirked.

Seriously though, what was the harm?

"Alright," I relented, "I'm in. So what have you got," I asked, as I reached for the closest bag to peer in.

"There are some different donuts and chocolates in that bag. There are some pints of ice cream and a pie in this bag. And that last one has a tray of mini cupcakes and a tray of mini muffins."

"Mmmm, these desserts should be delicious!" Sara sounded excited. "Lets try them all Jess."

"Yeah okay," I said. I didn't want to admit it, but everything did look fantastic and I found myself almost salivating. I pulled out the different items and spread them around the table.

Sara and I began digging in while Jeff watched us intently. We were both able to put away a donut, several chocolates, a slice of pie, and a couple each of the cupcakes and muffins. The pints of ice cream had now softened and we each prepared to start into them.

"Ughhh," moaned Sara. "I am absolutely stuffed." 

It seemed reasonable considering we had finished our large dinner only an hour or so earlier. "I think I'm done guys, but keep going Jess."

I stopped and looked up at her. Sara was wearing black shorts and a blue tank top. Sometime during our eating she had undid her shorts button and zipper. She was leaned back on the couch with her tank top pulled up allowing her bloated pale skinned belly to hang out.

"Come on Sara," encouraged Jeff. "I've heard you say before how much your stomach can stretch out." 

He started to move and sat down next to her. "Here let me help you."

Sara's eyes and mine met for a moment, her's seemed to flash with anticipation.

Jeff slowly placed one hand on Sara's exposed belly. He gradually felt across and pressed cautiously into her newly chunky gut.

"Hmmm," Jeff said slowly as he pulled his hand away. "Your stomach does feel pretty tight. You should try to gently massage it with your hands."

Sara began doing as he suggested while Jeff reached for the ice cream and spoon. He took a scoop of the now mushy confection and brought it towards her mouth. Sara slowly opened her lips allowing him to feed her a first bite. She grinned slightly as Jeff pulled the spoon out, he waited a moment before taking another scoop. Sara's belly massaging became more intensified as she eagerly took her next spoonful.

This process continued for a couple minutes with Sara gradually moving her hands further down her body toward her panties.

"Okay," said Jeff in a hushed voice. "This is the last bit of the pint. Come on Sara finish it all off, enjoy this delicious taste, eat it all."

Sara's body was now writhing in pleasure as she brought herself to an intense orgasm.

"Oh wow" she sighed with exhaustion. "I can't believe I finished that off!" 

Sara had a look of both pain and pleasure. 

"That was something else," she smiled at Jeff and I.

Jeff looked over at me and realized I hadn't touched my ice cream in a while and he seemed concerned. Sara also noticed how flustered I must have appeared. She struggled to stand up and began walking out of the room.

"I think I'm going to retire to my room for a bit, maybe spend some time with Big Blue," she grinned and winked at me. Big Blue was the name she gave her blue vibrator.

"Jess, would you like me to help in any way?" Jeff now turned his attention to me and was looking at myself and the different food still on the table.

"Look Jeff, I don't really know if all this is for me." I tried to explain, "I just don't think it's my thing."

"Jess, I don't want what you just saw between Sara and I to affect our relationship. I enjoy watching all women eat, but I really like you." He looked into my eyes and placed his hand on my arm. I was too stunned to really say anything.

"Is your belly pretty full," he asked.

I just nodded.

"Here, let me sit behind you and help relieve some pressure."

Actually the idea did sound good to me. I leaned forward on the couch to allow Jeff to squeeze in behind me.

"Now make sure you can reach the food," he suggested.

I grabbed the pint of ice cream and placed some things closer before slowly leaning all of my weight back into him.

He placed his arms around my large midsection and began carefully massaging my blubber. It was very soothing and gentle. I started to pour the pint of now mostly liquid ice cream down my throat. The familiar tingling I had felt when seeing Kristen and Bill was in full effect.

I finished the pint and began grabbing donuts and muffins as I increased my eating pace. Jeff's hands continued to explore and manipulate my fat for an unknown amount of time.

I snapped back into the moment and realized all the food was gone. I also noticed Jeff's erection pushing into my back. Carefully I edged myself away from him and turned back, looking at him slyly. I gave him a brief kiss before hauling myself up and leading him to my bedroom.


----------



## Observer (Aug 19, 2008)

*Part XIII*

Needless to say, that one night forever changed the relationships between Sara, Jeff and I. Seemingly every chance we could get the three of us had stuffing and massaging sessions. We were always encouraging Sara or myself to eat just a little more, and it always made us incredibly horny.

Sometimes I would help Jeff feed and massage Sara. I was fascinated feeling her fair skinned pudgy body and noticing how it collected fat differently than mine. She was incredibly soft, with little similarities to the skinny figure she had when we first met.

Likewise, there were times when they would both work on me. It felt incredibly luxurious having multiple people massaging my fuller figure.

Our gatherings almost always led to Sara spending time with Big Blue and Jeff and I spending some quality time in my bed.

I at first wanted to tell Kristen, but I wasn't sure how she would react. Would she have differing views on our "hands on" involvement and feeding, that the three of us enjoyed?

I think Kristen could tell something had changed between Bill, Sara, and I, but she never brought it up.

Through the last two months of the semester we had close to twenty of our special sessions. And all the while, Sara and I were still eating large meals and snacks throughout each day. The large number of calories we were putting away was having a drastic effect.

As the semester came to a close I noticed Sara looked remarkably fatter than during spring break. She had begun to wear different old summer dresses from Kristen and was filling them out quite well. I had to wonder how much bigger than her twin she was prepared to get?

As for myself, I was finding different pieces of my clothing no longer fit every couple days. Our bodies were expanding rapidly.

After our last classes of the semester, we were all gathered at our house sitting around. Kristen had some news for us and got our attention.

As I looked her over I noticed she hadn't changed much recently. She was still eating a lot, but maybe it wasn't enough to gain, only enough to maintain.

"Okay you guys," she began, "Bill and I have been talking about this summer. We've decided we're going to go tour the world together."

It sounded so dramatic.

"Whoa Kristen," I exclaimed, "that sounds awesome."

"Yeah that's great," added Sara. "What places are you going to?"

Kristen was beaming with excitement, "Actually, we're sort of going to wing it. Just spend as much time as we like at a place before moving on."

"Man I'm jealous," said Jeff. "That's like an ideal experience."

"Well we sure hope so," added Bill who was also smiling broadly.

Kristen continued, "that's why I wanted to ask you all about subletting my room. Do you think you would want it Jeff? And would you two mind?" 

She was looking at Sara and I.

"Oh not at all, that would be great," I said.

Sara agreed, "yeah, that's a good idea."

"Of course, I'd love the room Kristen, thanks"

In the back of my mind, all I was thinking about was the great eating and massaging time we would have together. Surely there would be minor consequences to our figures, but it was too much fun.

"Alright that's settled then," said Kristen. 

"Oh, and I also wanted to ask if you all want to come to Vancouver in August. Go on a cruise with us to Alaska, my treat. Huh, anyone interested" she smiled.

Of course the three of us were yelling yes, yes, yes!

Within the week Jeff moved in and Kristen and Bill left for their first destination, Buenos Aires.

Those few months of summer were mostly a haze of overloading our senses. Between the massive amounts of food, the lengthy body massages, and the many orgasms we had, it was an incredible time.

I was really disappointed one day when Jeff told Sara and I we had to skip an evening. We needed to pack, our flight to Vancouver was the next day.

We arrived at the boat and headed to the upper deck, where we had agreed to meet.

Sara, Jeff, and I were strolling casually when I saw Kristen and Bill together by the railing. They looked fairly similar to when we last saw them almost three months earlier.

"Kristen! Bill! Hey!" I yelled.

They both turned to us as we approached them. "Hey you guys," Kristen smiled. "How are you all?"

I noticed her eyes seemed to widen as she looked Sara and I over.

"Oh were good, we've missed you both." I went and hugged them both. It was difficult for Kristen and I to even wrap around each other, and somehow she didn't feel much larger than me.

Sara and Jeff gave similar greetings to Kristen and Bill. I found myself surprised, fully appreciating Sara's expanded figure hugging Kristen. She had been such a dainty little Japanese girl. Now she was fat all over.

"So what have you guys been up to," Kristen smiled slyly and poked one of my belly rolls.

"Oh you know, just relaxing," Sara said. I nodded along.

Kristen seemed dissatisfied with the answer she got.

"But you should tell us about your travels," I suggested.

The conversation turned to Bill and Kristen relating their trek from Argentina, through South Africa, Australia, and Japan.

"Oh that's so great," exclaimed Sara. "I've only been to Japan once, when I was little."

Kristen again looked over Sara and seemed to be in awe of her increased girth. She had a similar look when she glanced at me. Nothing was really mentioned though for the first few days of the cruise.

On the fourth day Bill and Jeff went out on a kayak tour through a wildlife area. As soon as they were gone, Kristen pulled Sara and I aside.

"Look you guys," she seemed pretty serious, "just what have you two been up to?"

I feigned innocence, "What do you mean?"

Kristen seemed frustrated and excited at the same time. "Have you two looked in the mirror lately? You've both blown up."

Sara and I looked at each other and couldn't help smiling, thinking back on the many intense feeding sessions.

"The thing is," Sara began, "we wanted to tell you about this before, but we weren't sure what you would think."

I had to jump in. "Kristen, we've been having," oh what were they exactly, "erm, food orgies."

"What!" She began grinning. "Are you serious? Food orgies?"

"Well not exactly orgies," Sara continued, also seeming relieved to have told our friend. "But we have been, you know, massaging and feeding each other with Jeff."

Kristen continued smiling wider. "So that explains all this." 

She reached down and grabbed at both of our bellies. "Oh I have to know what we all weigh, come on."

It did seem like a good idea, so the three of us seeked out the medical office. After a brief search we found it, there was a small patient room we could use.

"Okay," instructed Kristen, "I remember being worried about clothing weight once, so down to your underwear girls."

I again found myself laughing at her funny suggestion. Clothing weight would now make even less of a difference on our larger figures. Neither Sara nor I minded though, and we were all soon stripped down.

"Okay skinny, you're first," Kristen ordered to Sara.

That same statement from almost a year earlier didn't fit Sara too well anymore.

She was wearing bright white underwear that flattered her light skin and dark hair. Her face was now rounder and chubbier, with a slight double chin. All over the rest of her body, fat had found a new home. Sara's once spindly arms were now heavy and thick. The subtle curves of her breasts had grown to substantial melons of pudge. The flat tummy she patted months ago at our first meal together was gone forever. Several prominent rolls of blubber circled her middle section making her much wider and thicker. Her love handles connected to her slightly larger lower roll. All of Sara's fat at her panty line hung over at least an inch. Her formerly skinny and rather shapeless legs were now mighty pillars of bulging softness. Her butt, no longer flat, was bulbous and squishy, sticking out from her almost as much as her gut.

"Ha haa, I don't think I'm so skinny anymore," Sara smiled. She slid the weights about on the scale before looking a bit shocked. 

"Wow, I'm 248 pounds!"

"Wow is right!" Kristen added, "and to remember back last year, you didn't think you could gain any weight."

I laughed a bit, "Yup, its pretty amazing what you can accomplish in one year with us."

Sara looked a bit mesmerized, "I'm 133 pounds heavier." She smiled contently as she plopped off the scale, and truely seemed proud of every pound she now carried.

I looked at myself in the mirror on the wall, and remembered back to the figure I had seen when Kristen and I were on our first cruise. The figure I saw now was so much flabbier and wider. Every part of my body had inflated. I couldn't consider myself a chunky or curvy girl anymore. I was fat, fat, fat! It was surreal and sensual knowing the large beautiful woman in the mirror was me.

"Okay," I said as I slid the last little weight into place, "370 pounds."

Suddenly, I realized I had more than doubled my weight since I began college. In fact I was larger than the expansive looking Kristen I had snuck a peek at months ago. Kristen and Sara were both smiling at me in awe.

"That's impressive girl," marveled Kristen. "Are you trying to take my crown?"

"Ha haa, I didn't know there was a crown," I laughed.

Sara did some quick math in her head. 

"Well if there was a crown for the most pounds gained since spring break I'd have it," she smirked. 

"You've gained 67 pounds, while I've gained 73," she boasted proudly.

"Yeah you're right," said Kristen. 

"Wow," she exclaimed, as she again looked over Sara, fully appreciating her growth. 

Kristen stepped onto the scale. Surprisingly, she looked almost the exact same as when I saw her in her bikini at St. John. She still looked quite fat, but for once she didn't look fatter.

"Guess what Jess," Kristen began with excitement, "I'm 370! We're the same weight again."

She smiled broadly and came over to hug me. Our large bellies met as we pushed all of our exposed flesh together.

Despite her excitement, Sara and I were slightly confused.

"So, that means you've only gained nine pounds since spring break," Sara remarked.

"Yeah," I added, "you haven't been eating well. What's going on Kristen, are you done gaining?"

I was mostly joking, since I considered us both pretty huge already.

However, she was taking our asking and prodding very seriously.

"Well I had noticed I was getting much bigger than you Jess. I thought maybe it was time to cut back." She seemed saddened. "And then Bill and I left for our vacation. I was worried about outgrowing clothes and not being able to find new ones."

Kristen got visibly upbeat and smiled enthusiastically. "But now that I've seen how much you two have grown recently, and knowing about these food orgies I've missed out on, oooh I can't wait for another big year!"


----------



## Observer (Aug 19, 2008)

*Part XIV*

The five of us shared a flight back from Vancouver. Kristen asked Jeff to sit with Bill, she wanted to talk alone with Sara and I.

"Okay, I know we have classes starting again soon," she began. "But I'm thinking of taking the entire year off."

"Huh, are you sure about that, why?" I asked.

"Well, I've been so antsy and, I don't know, enthralled, since I saw how much both of your bodies have grown. I feel it's my turn to do something drastic."

Did that mean gaining from a skinny 120 pounds to a rotund 370 pounds wasn't drastic. Kristen's perspective sure was unique.

Sara was wondering what she meant as well, "So what do you mean, drastic?" she asked.

Kristen was really animated. "Basically, I've decided to spend the next year completely stuffing myself. Trying to eat as much delicious stuff as I can. And I'd like you're guys help, by including me in the feeding and massaging sessions."

Sara and I were both excited.

"Of course Kristen! We would love to include you and Bill in the festivities," I told her.

"Yeah, now that we know you're not freaked out or anything. I don't think we plan on stopping those anytime soon," Sara grinned.

"Ohhh this is going to be so great," Kristen squealed. "Remember when I was talking about reaching over 500 pounds Jess?" 

I nodded thinking back, was she actually serious then? "Well, I think I want to try and reach that goal in the next year."

That would be a quarter of a ton.

"Whoa girl. You'll be huge," I remarked.

"I know!" She smiled and looked off into space, fantasizing about it for a moment.

She turned back to us, "So what about you guys? Do either of you want to gain any amount or try to get to a certain size?"

I thought Kristen had realized this by now but perhaps she hadn't. "Kristen, I've never been trying to gain weight or get to be a certain size. It just sorta happened. Whatever happens next year happens."

We both looked to Sara to hear what her thoughts were. Her face was turning a bit red as she seemed to get embarrassed.

"Well actually," she began. "I've been getting really turned on during our sessions," she admitted. "Both from feeling my own stuffed body getting bigger and rounder, and from seeing and feeling your larger body Jess." 

Sara struggled to say what she was thinking, "If I could do it, I would really like to get my own body that big."

Kristen and I both grinned at her as we thought about the future months.

However I couldn't help but be a little puzzled. Here was another former skinny chick, wanting to get huge. It was true she always had a deep interest in our food sessions, but I was surprised she wanted to get so much bigger.

"Wow," I marveled. "You two are really going to expand. Are you sure about this Sara?"

"Yeah, I'm sure," Sara sounded confident. "I mean, when I first met you both I planned on trying to gain 50 to 60 pounds." 

She began smiling, "Instead I've gained 133." 

She looked down at her chunky figure, before eyeing up Kristen's and mine. "Yeah, I really want to push it next year, and see what happens."

Kristen was completely enthused, "Oh this is so great! It's gonna be the best year ever!"

*12 months later.....End of August*

Beep, beep, beep, beep, beep, beep.

"Ugh," I moaned as I struggled to turn off my alarm. My body was once again larger than it used to be, but not by much. For the past year most of our feeding sessions had remained focused on Kristen and Sara.

It was 7 o'clock in the morning and I had to be at the airport by 8 AM. Somehow I had been chosen to pick up Laura, Sara's identical twin sister, remember. She was coming in to town for a few days to visit us and Sara.

I waited in my car in the front of the airport for a few minutes before she came out. Immediately I noticed Laura had changed slightly. She was no longer the skinny little Asian we had seen at St. John Island. Instead she had more of an average size figure, with a hint of pudge here and there. Perhaps her metabolism wasn't what it used to be.

I got out of my car to greet her, she only had one duffel bag to throw in the back seat.

"Hi Laura, how are you?"

"Hi Jess, it's good to see you. I'm fine, you?"

Laura didn't look too surprised seeing my larger body, even though I had gained well over 100 pounds since the previous year's spring break.

"I'm good, is that all your luggage?"

"Yeah, just this," she smiled.

Well, if she didn't want to mention my figure than I wouldn't mention hers. Besides, she would probably be more surprised by the other enhanced figures she would be seeing soon.

"Alright, well let's go. Oh, but first we gotta make a stop for some breakfast food for everyone back at the house."

We got in my car and made our way to a coffee and donuts restaurant. Along the way we made small chit chat before loading up at the drive-thru.

Laura seemed shocked by the amount of food I ordered. "Are you sure this isn't too much food, I mean this is ridiculous."

I had ordered 4 dozen donuts, two cartons of OJ, two cartons of coffee, a dozen different breakfast sandwiches, and a few bananas and apples.

"Yeah, this should be enough for a good morning snack," I reasoned.

"Geez, and I thought I had been eating a lot recently," Laura said as she patted her slightly thickened waist.

"Yeah, I noticed you look a bit fuller. You really look good."

"Aww thanks," she smiled. "I guess I should credit Sara for this," Laura explained. "I've been keeping in touch with her through e-mail for quite awhile. Occasionally she'll go into great detail about overeating different delicious foods." 

She shook her head and laughed a bit, "I thought I might try it just a few times a couple months ago. But I found I enjoy it so much, that recently it has become somewhat of a habit of mine."

Uh oh, I thought to myself, we've got another one.

"Well that's good," I laughed somewhat. "You should fit right in during your stay."

We reached the house and began unloading the food. Nobody was awake yet, so we settled ourselves in the living room to eat.

Moments later Sara called out from the hallway excitedly. "I smell food, where is it?"

"Haa, ha, it's right here," I told her.

Seconds later her voluminous gut cleared the corner and guided her into the room. The effects of the past year or so of intense eating had caused Sara to grow a great deal.

"Oh, my gosh," exclaimed Laura. "Look at you."

Sara smiled proudly as her sister admired her new size. She was wearing only a bright blue bra and panties. Around her wide middle her fat body sat like a large slightly deflated beach ball. Falling to the sides of her wobbly gut were her now saggy and inflated breasts. As Sara sat down her huge flabby thighs spread out and accommodated the increased space her body took up. Her belly sat in several rolls and poured into her lap, far enough to fill her chubby arms as she wrapped them around her paunch.

And to think, less than two years earlier she had been such a twig.

"Yup, Laura, looks like we were wrong," Sara grinned "I guess we're not immune from overeating after all."

Laura was really amazed by Sara's girth, her mouth hung open for a few seconds. "You're just so round now, and just so, so"

"Fat!" Sara exclaimed with excitement.

"Um, yeah," Laura continued, "and to think I thought my bit of new pudge might surprise you, but whoa."

She was still wide eyed and moved closer to Sara, her look became one of fascination. Laura reached out with her hand slowly towards Sara's belly. Sara nodded at Laura's interest in touching her fat.

Laura gently sank her hand several inches into Sara's soft fair skinned belly. She than brought her other hand to Sara's belly and used both to feel about before reaching down and lifting up much of its heft.

"I can't believe how soft and heavy you are. We're so different in size now," remarked Laura, sounding almost saddened.

It really was stunning, seeing this average size petite Japanese girl and this rotund Japanese girl together. And knowing they were identical twin sisters that were both skinny two years earlier.

"Well, looks like you got some catching up to do skinny," Sara joked.

Laura seemed to take it pretty serious though. 

"Yeah, maybe," Laura responded. "I'm up to 140 pounds, but what do you weigh now Sara?"

"As of last night..." she paused for effect. "I'm 395 lbs!" Sara grinned widely.

Laura was floored by that number, "Oh my gosh, you're almost 400 pounds Sara!" Was there a hint of envy in her voice?

"Yup, just give me a week or so and I'll get there." Sara was quite proud of her growth. "Incredibly, I've gained 280 pounds in the past two years."

"Yeah yeah," interrupted Kristen as she came down the hallway. 

"You may have gained the most in the past two years, but I'm still the biggest," she boasted.

Kristen slowly waddled around the corner and into the living room, her entire form wobbling about. She also was only wearing underwear, showing off every giant roll and bulge of her inflated body. The black panties she wore were barely visible, hidden beneath much of her fat.

By now, Kristen's face was quite round with a prominent double chin, even her formerly slender neck had fattened up. Her upper arms were wider than her thighs had once been, and her forearms had a bit of pudge hanging off them.

Kristen's calves and ankles were thick and led up to her mammoth thighs. Large saddlebags of flab stuck out to her sides and wrapped around to her giant squishy butt.

Kristen's massive belly pushed far in front of her and hung down to a few inches above her knees. Her formerly perky b-cup breasts were now droopy and fat laden, hanging down to where her tight waist had once been.

Laura's eyes were again wide eyed taking in the humongous Kristen.

I too would have been shocked if I wasn't with her everyday, feeding and massaging her vast form. Kristen probably had the largest body I had ever seen in person. Quite an incredible change for my skinny roommate from three years earlier.

"Wow, Kristen," exclaimed Laura. "You almost make Sara look small."

Kristen smiled proudly and reveled in her great size. "Yeah, that's what 517 pounds of woman can do." She grinned and attempted to massage her entire belly, but couldn't quite reach it all.

Laura was surprised as she realized my growth wasn't much compared to Kristen and Sara. 

"So what have you been doing all this time Jess," Laura asked. "You're bigger, but nothing like these two."

"Ha haa, yeah, I'm actually 407 pounds now. But mostly I try and help push these two to eat more," I gestured towards Sara and Kristen.

We all dug in to the food as Laura continued prodding us about how much we've changed. She seemed incredibly interested in our feeding and massaging sessions, and she was especially fascinated with her once skinny sister's transformation. At one point she told us how she felt so small compared to us and didn't like it.

I could only shake my head, as I realized someone else could expect some big changes in the future.


----------



## runs37 (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there any more to this story? I'd love to see it continue.


----------



## insomniac1 (Jan 22, 2009)

One of the best I've ever read.


----------

